# sub 2000 40sw



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

just picked it up ...:yes:


now to get to the range to test it out.:thumbup:


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Picked me up one in 9mm a few weeks back. I have some extra mags for it, and added a few accessories to make a good travel case for when I leave the state and want to make SURE I get back! LOL










Found a new use for an old '80's Samsonite briefcase too!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I have one in 9mm....love it ....its a lot of fun to shoot + cheap!
I DID have to do some work on it though.....the firing pin was not properly fitted, and would stick, and there were rough edges on the inside of the body tube, which left scratches on the bolt. After I fixed those problems there has not been one feed/fireing problem at all...just slap the bolt down and fire away!:thumbsup: 
....oh yea.....getting +200 feet per second out of any 9mm ammo (over a compact 9mm)


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks real nice!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

chevelle427 said:


> just picked it up ...:yes:
> 
> 
> now to get to the range to test it out.:thumbup:


 
You want to go to the range tomorrow? You still got my number?


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

P SNAPPER I HAVE TO GET WITH A GUY AT 5 POINTS ABOUT SOME MAGS,,

was going to try to go wed or thurs


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

congrats. I also have one in 9mm and the 33 rd Glock Mags. they are very neat weapons , you will love yours.:thumbsup:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i could have had one earlier but i wanted a 40 , i have carbines in 9 44 45 just needed something in a 40


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

i want to see how they compare to my hi point carbine. i no the hi point is a cheap gun but i have never had any complants


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

when it get to ill post a range report, i (my daughter) has a hp 9 and i just sold a camp 9 both performed great, i hope this 40 does good too.

i think it will be fine for what i wanted it for anyway


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

The guns are more accurate than you would think. The sights are probably the limiting factor.

Just wanted to mention again .....check your firing pins regularly.....if they are not moving freely, the round could fire out of battery and damage/injury could occur. I caught mine JUST before something bad happened. Had nothing to do with cleaning....I clean religously ....just an oversized firing pin....had to be polished so that it would not stick at the end of its stroke.:blink:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

good info to know, i also read do not drop the hammer *with the bolt out *i think it said, will cause permit damage to the weapon


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

No permanent damage if you drop the hammer while the bolt is out; but no fun to put it back in then! the Kel-Tec owners group has tons of info on these little carbines. Good resource.


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

google Ktog, any thing and everything kel tec, i learned to fix ANY problem on any kel tec ive had there


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

first off this little gun worked great, accurate as far as i can tell. put around 200+ rounds out it.

my trouble is the sight set up, in short it sucks.
if it was just a 1/4 -1/2 inch taller it would be fine

guess it is set up for small headed people as i cant get my cheek far enough down on the buffer tube to even see through the peep hole sight.

i was able to line the red blade up with the top part of the peep hole and it was better .gun has a little bite on the shoulder but most of it is because i only have about an inch and a half of the butt on my shoulder .

i think it will be a keeper but it has to get a new sight set up, guess ill look for a quick release mount for a red dot or something.

i was able to get 6 in groups at 30 yards shooting like i was.

i had 1 FT Feed not sure what caused it, shot FMJ & LRN all did good.

over all i like it just have to work on the sight system.

would i buy another ===== YES====== maybe in a 9 next time then ill have a pair


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Check the KTOG site out Lee, many solutions on that site and no need to join just to explore the information there. Kel-Tec has a stock extension that seems to help a lot and the accessories available can help with other issues.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

FlFrayedKnot said:


> Check the KTOG site out Lee, many solutions on that site and no need to join just to explore the information there. Kel-Tec has a stock extension that seems to help a lot and the accessories available can help with other issues.



im already on that sight.


----------

